# 2014 NAIAS (car show)



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

I just went to the auto show today and have a ton of photos. Would anyone like me to add them in here, or like upload them to photobucket?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

foodstampz said:


> I just went to the auto show today and have a ton of photos. Would anyone like me to add them in here, or like upload them to photobucket?


either or, as long as they find there way into a thread here, we love american muscle on here :thumb:


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

Uploading now :O
Here is one for the time being, i'm working with raw images so I want to make sure I get the noise out the best I can before I post them.



mustange minor correction by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

Keep in mind, I really don't know much about photography and I was using a Lumia 1020. 



WP_20140126_09_04_18_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

WP_20140126_09_05_53_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

WP_20140126_09_08_18_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_09_15_37_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_09_16_18_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_09_17_20_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_09_20_32_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_09_25_36_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_09_26_45_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_09_29_56_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_09_41_18_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_09_43_27_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_09_48_00_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_09_50_42_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_09_52_08_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_10_02_03_Pro__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_10_06_52_Pro__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Still undecided on the new stang myself. Wonder if its a step TOO far, and a little too modern looking?


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Still undecided on the new stand myself. Wonder if its a step TOO far, and a little too modern looking?


Looks like a fustang. 

(Fusion + Mustang)


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

foodstampz said:


> Looks like a fustang.
> 
> (Fusion + Mustang)


Ah ok, i though that looked pretty like the images being batted around elsewhere. So its like a factory modded thing? Mansory, AMG type thing?


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

It's still a mustang through and through, but it looks like they used the Fusion designer to redesign the stang.

IIRC the fusion here is far different than for you.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

foodstampz said:


> It's still a mustang through and through, but it looks like they used the Fusion designer to redesign the stang.
> 
> IIRC the fusion here is far different than for you.


Ah yes, we know that as a mondeo lol


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

WP_20140126_09_41_18_Raw by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_10_00_53_Pro__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_09_06_46_Raw by pkland517, on Flickr


WP_20140126_09_19_05_Raw by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

foodstampz said:


> WP_20140126_09_05_53_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickr


This is quite an interesting truck - it looks like a current generation F-150 but is actually a 2015 chassis and running gear - including the brand new 2.7L EcoBoost engine. The shell and all panels were specially pressed in aluminium instead of the usual steel used for this model as the 2015 will be aluminium.
They raced it in the Baja 1000 and manged to pull the wool over everyone's eyes.


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

rob28 said:


> This is quite an interesting truck - it looks like a current generation F-150 but is actually a 2015 chassis and running gear - including the brand new 2.7L EcoBoost engine. The shell and all panels were specially pressed in aluminium instead of the usual steel used for this model as the 2015 will be aluminium.
> They raced it in the Baja 1000 and manged to pull the wool over everyone's eyes.


I had read about that before I went to the auto show, then when I saw it sitting there I HAD to take a photo. 
Nice to know that there is other people that have read about that other than me.


----------

